# westerport safety council



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

westernport safety council PH:[03]5998 7221 ,.. VHF channel 88, for trip log/plan and distress calls...save into your moby and hope you dont need to make the emergency call :shock: fish to you kritter67 8)


----------

